# The truth about margarine



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Chanel's breeder emailed this to me...it is worth the read:

Margarine was originally manufactured to fatten turkeys. When it killed the turkeys, the people who had put all the money into the research wanted a payback so they put their heads together to figure out what to do with this product to get their money back. 

It was a white substance with no food appeal so they added the yellow coloring and sold it to people to use in
place of butter. How do you like it? They have come out with some clever new flavorings.

DO YOU KNOW the difference between margarine and butter? Read on to the end. It gets very interesting!

Both have the same amount of calories.

Butter is slightly higher in saturated fats at 8 grams compared to 5 grams.

Eating margarine can increase heart disease in women by 53% over eating the same amount of butter, according to a recent Harvard Medical Study.

Eating butter increases the absorption of many other nutrients in other foods.

Butter has many nutritional benefits where margarine has a few only because they are added!

Butter tastes much better than margarine and it can enhance the flavors of other foods.

Butter has been around for centuries where margarine has been around for less than 100 years.

And now, for Margarine...

Very high in trans-fatty acids.

Triple risk of coronary heart disease.

Increases total cholesterol and LDL (this is the bad cholesterol) and lowers HDL cholesterol, (the good cholesterol)

Increases the risk of cancers up to five fold.

Lowers quality of breast milk.

Decreases immune response.

Decreases insulin response.

And here's the most disturbing fact....

HERE IS THE PART THAT IS VERY INTERESTING!

Margarine is but ONE MOLECULE away from being PLASTIC!

This fact alone was enough to have me avoiding margarine for life and anything else that is hydrogenated (this means hydrogen is added, changing the molecular structure of the substance).

You can try this yourself:

Purchase a tub of margarine and leave it in your garage or shaded area. Within a couple of days you will note a couple of things:

* no flies, not even those pesky fruit flies will go near it (that should tell you something)

* it does not rot or smell differently because it has no nutritional value; nothing will grow on it

Even those teeny weeny microorganisms will not a find a home to grow. Why? Because it is nearly plastic. Would you melt your Tupperware and spread that on your toast?

Share This With Your Friends.....(If you want to "butter them up")!

~Elegant


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Yeah I found that out recently, I use some weord fake butter called "Smart Balance" that is supposed to have no hydrogenated oils in it, I should look into exactly what it is. A few months ago some girl on one of my classes was going on and on about how we are all ognna get cancer and die from the hydrogenated oils we eat but that might be a bit extreme.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'd heard that about margerine. I'm kinda weird about that, though - I loathe butter OR margerine (made to taste like the despised butter). I think I'd rather eat plastic if the stuff didn't taste like butter.







Going to a restaurant is always challenging. EVERYTHING has butter or margerine on or in it. My solution is olive oil to replace butter. I also hold milk in the same low regard as I do butter. As a result, my cereal floats around in orange juice.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We've always eaten butter. I remember when I was a little girl, margarine used to be called oleo and you had to add the coloring at home. Blue Bonnet and Imerial were the two brands I remember. Now looking back on it, it really is kind of gross. We used to make our own butter using the cream on the top of buttermilk. When the milkman brought the milk in the morning, we used to fight over who got to have the first glass because the cream always floated on top.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@May 7 2005, 01:57 PM
> *We've always eaten butter.  I remember when I was a little girl, margarine used to be called oleo and you had to add the coloring at home.  Blue Bonnet and Imerial were the two brands I remember.  Now looking back on it, it really is kind of gross.  We used to make our own butter using the cream on the top of buttermilk.  When the milkman brought the milk in the morning, we used to fight over who got to have the first glass because the cream always floated on top.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60720*


[/QUOTE]

I remember the Imperial Margerine commercial - the people ate some on a cracker or something, and a coronation crown appeared on their heads. Blue Bonnet had that innocent looking blonde country girl sporting the bonnet. 

Now, why can't I remember where I put my checkbook or what I had for supper last night?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann+May 7 2005, 05:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the Imperial Margerine commercial - the people ate some on a cracker or something, and a coronation crown appeared on their heads. Blue Bonnet had that innocent looking blonde country girl sporting the bonnet. 

Now, why can't I remember where I put my checkbook or what I had for supper last night?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60723
[/B][/QUOTE]
Age is a wonderful thing, isn't it? Every year the newspaper print keeps getting smaller and smaller. Back to margarine, I live by the Julia Child school of thought on food....use the best available ingredients and the most fresh foods possible. Don't worry about fat content, just eat less. She never cooked low fat, reduced calorie foods...she recommended that people should just eat smaller portions, like they do in France. How old was she when she passed away? Well into her 80's I think. I doubt she ever ate magarine.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+May 7 2005, 02:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Age is a wonderful thing, isn't it? Every year the newspaper print keeps getting smaller and smaller. Back to margarine, I live by the Julia Child school of thought on food....use the best available ingredients and the most fresh foods possible. Don't worry about fat content, just eat less. She never cooked low fat, reduced calorie foods...she recommended that people should just eat smaller portions, like they do in France. How old was she when she passed away? Well into her 80's I think. I doubt she ever ate magarine.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60725
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL...nope, no margerine for her! I can still hear her distinctive voice saying, "And now we add some butter!"


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ive always preferred butter, margarines too yellow for me









weird facts, definitely staying away from the margarine

thats funny though, for some reason, i always thought margarine was healthier :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am not chocked, I knew that for a long time. I have only oil and butter in my house.


----------

